# Victoria Hops?



## Curly79 (15/1/15)

Gday all. Just been trying to figure out if victoria and Victoria's Secret are the same plant. I have a victoria growing at the mo and was pretty sure I was told it was a "Victoria " by bob who gave me the crown. Have been told since that we only have Victoria's Secret here in Aus ?


----------



## VP Brewing (15/1/15)

Same same


----------



## Spiesy (15/1/15)

Curly79 said:


> Gday all. Just been trying to figure out if victoria and Victoria's Secret are the same plant. I have a victoria growing at the mo and was pretty sure I was told it was a "Victoria " by bob who gave me the crown. Have been told since that we only have Victoria's Secret here in Aus ?


Different hops, I believe. And for what it's worth, Victoria's Secret has been re-badged as Vic Secret, for obvious reasons.


----------



## Yob (15/1/15)

Dr smurto did a side by side when they first came into the market, I sent him some to compare, pretty sure that he determined they were different. 

When on a pc, I'll try to dig it up.


----------



## Curly79 (15/1/15)

Yeah ... Would be interested in knowing the difference. Thanks gents


----------



## Yob (15/1/15)

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/70432-victorias-secret-where-to-buy/?p=1018651


----------



## Curly79 (15/1/15)

Thanks yob. I'll have to wait and see how they taste for myself.


----------



## VP Brewing (15/1/15)

longlostbelgian said:


> Same same


But different?


----------

